# Crosby, Sinatra, Martin, & Bennett - Déjà Vu



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This is a "music appreciation society" type thread which will survey the complete Top 40 Billboard Chart hits of Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, and Tony Bennett.

Billboard first began publishing charts in the 1890s but the concept of a radio station playing the "Top 40" did not develop until the late 1940s/early 1950s time frame.

The 1930s saw the evolution of radio programming develop into a format in which a host would provide commentary between songs. This, along with the introduction of the jukebox, led to the establishment of the "Top 40".

This thread will begin with the late 1940s/early 1950s solo chart hits of Crosby, Sinatra, Martin, & Bennett and will eventually segue into those chart hits which were released as duets with other artists for each of the above.

This first post will provide the first "Top 40" chart hits of each of the four and afterwards two artists per day will be featured until the concept has reached its logical conclusion.

In general only the A-side of the single will be featured due to the lack of quality audio uploaded B-sides.

Dates used within the thread will be the US style - day, month, and year.

_Note: this will always be a links-only thread without embedded videos due to bandwidth issues experienced by forum members and thus will be accessible to all who wish to be members of this particular "music appreciation society"._

"Crosby, Sinatra, Martin, & Bennett - Déjà Vu" - Pretty clever, eh? - 

Your comments on any and all aspects of this thread are always welcomed but I must respectfully request that you _refrain from inserting embedded videos_...

*Bing Crosby - "Far Away Places" - Debuted 01-08-1949 - Peak position # 2 - Weeks charted - 19*














*Frank Sinatra - "Sunflower" - Debuted 03-19-1949 - Peak Position # 14 - Weeks charted - 5*














*Dean Martin - "Powder Your Face With Sunshine (Smile! Smile! Smile!)" - Debuted 02-19-1949 - Peak Position # 10 - Weeks charted - 4*














*Tony Bennett - "Because of You" - Debuted 06-21-1951 - Peak Position # 1 - Weeks at Number 1 position - 10 - Weeks charted - 32*


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mollie John said:


> This is a "music appreciation society" type thread which will survey the complete Top 40 Billboard Chart hits of Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, and Tony Bennett.
> 
> Billboard first began publishing charts in the 1890s but the concept of a radio station playing the "Top 40" did not develop until the late 1940s/early 1950s time frame.
> 
> ...


I liked the first two (getting ready to listen to the second two). I identified with the first one. I'm going to have to run that one by my wife.  The second I surprisingly liked. I normally don't like Frank Sinatra but he sounded good on that. (If I were 'Sunflower' I'd be careful though!) 

Powder Your Face could definitely lift your spirits! I like those kind of songs. Dean Martin has a one of a kind voice and is great.

Tony Bennett is so young in that song, I'm not sure I'd recognize his voice. But that's the kind of love song that is Tony's specialty. Love it!

Thank.:tiphat:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Galway Bay" - Debuted 1-22-49 - Peak Postion # 3 -

Weeks charted - 17*














*Frank Sinatra - "Some Enchanted Evening" - Debuted 06-11-1949 -

Peak Position # 6 -

Weeks charted - 13*














*Dean Martin - "I'll Always Love You" - Debuted 09-02-1950 -

Peak Position # 11 -

Weeks charted - 16*














*Tony Bennett - "I Won't Cry Anymore" - Debuted 06-30-1951 -

Peak Position # 12 -

Weeks charted - 17*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "If You Stub Your Toe On The Moon" - Debuted 04-23-1949 -

Peak Position # 27 -

Weeks charted - 1
*













*Frank Sinatra - "Huckle Buck" - Debuted 6-11-1949 -

Peak Position # 10 -

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Dean Martin - "If" - Debuted 02-10-1951

Peak Position # 14

Weeks charted - 6*














*Tony Bennett - "Cold Cold Heart" - Debuted 07-28-1951

Peak Position # 1 - Weeks at the Number One position - 6

Weeks charted - 27*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Careless Hands" - Debuted 05-07-1949

Peak Position # 12

Weeks charted - 10*














*Frank Sinatra - "Bali Ha'i" - Debuted - 07-02-1949

Peak Position # 18

Weeks charted - 5
*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Dean Martin - "You Belong To Me" - Debuted 09-06-1952

Peak Position # 12

Weeks charted - 10*














*Tony Bennett - "Blue Velvet" - Debuted - 10-13-1951

Peak Position # 16

Weeks charted - 11*














*Bing Crosby - "Riders In The Sky (A Cowboy Legend)" - Debuted - 05-14-1949

Peak Position # 14

Weeks charted - 10*














*Frank Sinatra - "Don't Cry Joe (Let Her Go, Let Her Go, Let Her Go)" - Debuted - 10-08-1949

Peak Position # 9

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Some Enchanted Evening" - Debuted 05-28-1949

Peak position # 3

Weeks charted - 20
*













*Frank Sinatra - "That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day)" - Debuted - 10-29- 1949

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 4*














*Dean Martin - "That's Amore" - Debuted - 11-14-1953

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 22*














*Tony Bennett - "Solitaire" - Debuted - 10-27-1951

Peak position # 17

Weeks charted - 5*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Mule Train" - Debuted 11-19-1949

Peak Position # 4

Weeks charted - 12*














*Frank Sinatra - "Chattanoogie Shoe Shine Boy" - Debuted 2-25-1950

Peak position # 10

Weeks charted - 7*














*
Dean Martin - "Sway (Quien Sera)" - Debuted 07-24-1954

Peak position # 15

Weeks charted - 10*














*Tony Bennett - "Here In My Heart" - Debuted 05-24-1952

Peak position # 15

Weeks charted - 10*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Dear Hearts and Gentle People" - Debuted 12-03-1949

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 17*














*Frank Sinatra - "God's Country" - Debuted 02-25-1950

Peak position #25

Weeks charted - 1*














*Dean Martin - "Innamorata" - Debuted 03-10-1956

Peak position # 27

Weeks charted - 12*














*Tony Bennett - "Have A Good Time" - Debuted 08-16-1952

Peak position # 16

Weeks charted - 5*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "White Christmas" - Debuted 12-17-1949

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 4*














*Frank Sinatra - "American Beauty Rose" - Debuted 05-27-1950

Peak position # 26

Weeks charted - 2*














*Dean Martin - "Standing On The Corner" - Debuted 05-19-1956

Peak position # 22

Weeks charted - 15*














*Tony Bennett - "Congratulations To Someone" - Debuted 03-07-1953

Peak position # 20

Weeks charted - 1*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Chattanoogie Shoe Shine Boy" - Debuted 02-04-1950

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 13*














*Frank Sinatra - "Goodnight Irene" - Debuted -8-05-1950

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 12*














*Dean Martin - "Watching The World Go By" - Debuted 06-02-1956

Peak position # 83

Weeks charted - 2*














*Tony Bennett - "Rags To Riches" - Debuted 09-19-1953

Peak position # 1 - Weeks spent at Number One - 8

Weeks charted - 25*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "I Didn't Slip, I Wasn't Pushed, I Fell" - Debuted 07-08-1950

Peak position # 22

Weeks charted - 2*














*Frank Sinatra - "One Finger Melody" - Debuted 11-04-1950

Peak position # 9

Weeks charted - 16*














*Dean Martin - "Return To Me" - Debuted 04-07-1958

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 21*














*Tony Bennett - "Stranger In Paradise" - Debuted 11-28-1953

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 19*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "La Vie En Rose" - Debuted 08-05-1950

Peak position # 13

Weeks charted - 6*














*Frank Sinatra - "Nevertheless (I'm In Love With You)" - Debuted 12-02-1950

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 5 *














*Dean Martin - "Angel Baby" - Debuted 07-14-1958

Peak position # 30

Weeks charted - 9*














*Tony Bennett - "There'll Be No Teardrops Tonight" - Debuted 03-13-1954

Peak position # 7

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "I Cross My Fingers" - Debuted 09-05-1950

Peak position # 22

Weeks charted - 4*














*Frank Sinatra - "You're The One" - Debuted 05-05-1951

Peak position # 17

Weeks charted - 1 *














*Dean Martin - "Volare (Nel Blu Dipinto Di Blu)" - Debuted 08-04-1958

Peak position # 12

Weeks charted - 13*














*Tony Bennett - "Cinnamon Sinner" - Debuted 08-07-1954

Peak position # 8

Weeks charted - 7*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "All My Love" - Debuted 10-07-1950

Peak position # 11

Weeks charted - 12*














*Frank Sinatra - "You're The One" - Debuted 05-05-1951

Peak position # 17

Weeks charted - 1*














*Dean Martin - "On An Evening In Roma" - Debuted 07-13-1959

Peak position # 59

Weeks charted - 13*














*Tony Bennett - "Can You Find It In Your Heart" - Debuted 04-14-1956

Peak position # 16

Weeks charted - 19*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Beyond The Reef" - Debuted 10-28-1950

Peak position # 26

Weeks charted - 1 *














*Frank Sinatra - "We Kissed In A Shadow" - Debuted 06-02-1951

Peak position # 22

Weeks charted - 2*














*Dean Martin - "From The Bottom Of My Heart (Dammi, Dammi, Dammi)" - Debuted 12-01-1962

Peak position # 91

Weeks charted - 6*














*Tony Bennett - "From The Candy Store On The Corner To The Chapel On The Hill"

Debuted 08-18-1956 - Peak position # 11

Weeks charted - 12*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Harbor Lights" - Debuted 11-11-1950

Peak position # 8

Weeks charted - 13*














*Frank Sinatra - "I'm A Fool To Want You" - Debuted 06-23-1951

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 7*














*Dean Martin - "Everybody Loves Somebody" - Debuted 06-27-1964

Peak position # 1

Weeks charted - 15*














*Tony Bennett - "Happiness Street (Corner Sunshine Square)" - Debuted 08-18-1956

Peak position # 38

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer" - Debuted 12-16-1950

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 4*














*Frank Sinatra - "I Hear A Rhapsody" - Debuted 03-22-1952

Peak position # 24

Weeks charted - 3*














*Dean Martin - "The Door Is Still Open To My Heart" - Debuted 09-26-1964

Peak position # 6

Weeks charted - 11*














*Tony Bennett - "Just In Time" - Debuted 11-10-1956

Peak position # 46

Weeks charted - 14*


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I would respond in the absence of other responses to thank you for this thread. There is not a lot I can offer apart from an order of preference, then a sort of "more about me and what I have done" comment and a question. First, I have Sinatra, Bennett, Martin and Crosby in that order. To be frank, I am not especially keen on Crosby. But in time, I could probably say which Sinatra songs I like best. 

On personal experience, I was actually at Glastonbury to see Tony Bennett in 1998 which was a fantastic live moment. My question concerns Martin's "Ain't That a Kick in the Head" which is a song I am never quite sure whether I like or not. Musically, it is great. Lyrically, I am not so keen. It turned up many years ago on a free disc attached to a music magazine and I have always wondered how well known it is etc.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Marshmallow World" - Debuted 01-06-1951

Peak position # 24

Weeks charted - 1*














*Frank Sinatra - "Bim Bam Baby" Debuted 09-13-1952

Peak position # 20

Weeks charted - 4*














*Dean Martin - "You're Nobody Till Somebody Loves You" - Debuted 12-12-1964

Peak position # 25

Weeks charted - 9*














*Tony Bennett - "The Autumn Waltz" - Debuted 11-10-1956

Peak position # 18

Weeks charted - 8*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Hiawatha said:


> I thought I would respond in the absence of other responses to thank you for this thread. There is not a lot I can offer apart from an order of preference, then a sort of "more about me and what I have done" comment and a question. First, I have Sinatra, Bennett, Martin and Crosby in that order. To be frank, I am not especially keen on Crosby. But in time, I could probably say which Sinatra songs I like best.
> 
> On personal experience, I was actually at Glastonbury to see Tony Bennett in 1998 which was a fantastic live moment. My question concerns Martin's "Ain't That a Kick in the Head" which is a song I am never quite sure whether I like or not. Musically, it is great. Lyrically, I am not so keen. It turned up many years ago on a free disc attached to a music magazine and I have always wondered how well known it is etc.


Thank you very much for your kind words and for your response in support of the thread's subject matter but allow me to assure you that I don't pay much heed to the response that a thread that I create generates amongst the forum and neither should you nor anyone else - Create threads about subjects that interest you - finding kindred souls or even a single kindred soul who shares your passion is why we do what we do.

It's important to always keep in mind that for every member who logs on there are at least 10 and sometimes even 20 times that number who are lurking in the background. One of my goals is to convince at least some of those lurkers to actually become forum members as a way to ensure the continued vibrancy of the site. I create threads about subjects that interest me with the hope that exposure to something that may not be quite that familiar to others will spark an interest in that particular sub-genre. It's neither "responses" nor "Likes" that I pay much attention to but rather "view count" - as long as there is a certain level of activity present I am quite happy to continue creating threads that both are and are not "mainstream" subjects for a classical music forum . If I'm destined to remain a "cult artist" with a small but dedicated audience that's more than enough for me. If I'm not genuinely interested in what I'm writing about why would I expect anyone else to be, eh?

The best example that I can offer is your very own "World Music Song of the Day" thread which has more "views" than this thread despite mine having a week's head start which is great because it helps to strengthen the forum as a whole. I'm virtually certain that you would continue contributing to its development regardless of the number of responses or "Likes" as its obviously a subject that greatly interests you and it was quite an inspired selection that has found favour with a dedicated following who are thrilled that the thread was created.

As to the order of names - it has nothing to do with order of preference and everything to do with my thinking that creating a thread entitled "Crosby, Sinatra, Martin, and Bennett - Déjà vu" as a play on words for "Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young - Déjà vu" was really just too hilarious for words... You will find that "just too hilarious for words" is my go-to answer for just about everything that I create whether they be posts or threads -









"Ain't That A Kick In The Head" is one of my favourite tunes - I'm not quite certain what it might be about the lyrics that gives you pause as they seem fairly innocuous to me as they're an expression of high-spirited affection -

_"My head keeps spinnin'
I go to sleep and keep grinnin'
If this is just the beginnin'
My life is gonna be bee-yoo-tee-ful

She's tellin' me we'll be wed
She's picked out a king-size bed
I couldn't feel any better or I'd be sick
Tell me quick oh, ain't that a kick?
Tell me quick ain't that a kick in the head?"_

It is best known for it's appearance in the film "Ocean's 11" a 1960 American heist film directed by Lewis Milestone and starring five of the Rat Pack: Peter Lawford, Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr., and Joey Bishop.

Centered on a series of Las Vegas casino robberies, the film also stars Angie Dickinson, Cesar Romero, Richard Conte, Akim Tamiroff, Henry Silva, Ilka Chase, Norman Fell, Patrice Wymore, and Buddy Lester, and includes cameo appearances by Shirley MacLaine, Red Skelton, and George Raft.

Despite never having actually charted it was a staple of Martin's live act and has appeared on every "Greatest Hits" release ever issued.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Mollie John said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words and for your response in support of the thread's subject matter but allow me to assure you that I don't pay much heed to the response that a thread that I create generates amongst the forum and neither should you nor anyone else - Create threads about subjects that interest you - finding kindred souls or even a single kindred soul who shares your passion is why we do what we do.
> 
> It's important to always keep in mind that for every member who logs on there are at least 10 and sometimes even 20 times that number who are lurking in the background. One of my goals is to convince at least some of those lurkers to actually become forum members as a way to ensure the continued vibrancy of the site. I create threads about subjects that interest me with the hope that exposure to something that may not be quite that familiar to others will spark an interest in that particular sub-genre. It's neither "responses" nor "Likes" that I pay much attention to but rather "view count" - as long as there is a certain level of activity present I am quite happy to continue creating threads that both are and are not "mainstream" subjects for a classical music forum . If I'm destined to remain a "cult artist" with a small but dedicated audience that's more than enough for me. If I'm not genuinely interested in what I'm writing about why would I expect anyone else to be, eh?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your excellent, informative post. Now that you have explained it, I suppose it isn't quite in the category of "Hit Me Baby One More Time" which has to be one of my least favourite lyrics of all time, (selectively) sensitive soul that I am. I did get the CSNY reference/joke. It was just that I went off on one of my order of preference lists while also being aware that to have Bing in fourth place could be very upsetting for some folk (although I hope not). Sinatra is where the personal connections/memories are.

Our (forum) House seems to be a very, very, fine house and I feel that we have similar outlooks. I've built up a lot of knowledge in my time mainly as a consequence of natural curiosity but also with a lot of effort. But I'm not especially bothered in displaying what I know which I still regard as very limited. Mostly, I'm hoping that people will be introduced to a wider range of what I (one person) consider to be good things and for me to be inspired by other people's selections. It is a hope to share enthusiasms.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "(Why Did I Tell You I Was Going To) Shanghai?" - Debuted 09-08-1951

Peak position # 21

Weeks charted - 1*














*Frank Sinatra - "Azure - Te (Paris Blues)" - Debuted 09-27-1952

Peak position # 30

Weeks charted - 1*














*Dean Martin - "You'll Always Be The One I Love" - Debuted 12-26-1964

Peak position # 64

Weeks charted - 5*














*Tony Bennett - "One For My Baby (And One More For The Road)" - Debuted 05-20-1957

Peak position # 49

Weeks charted - 9*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Domino" - Debuted 11-03-1951

Peak position # 15

Weeks charted - 6*














*Frank Sinatra - "Birth Of The Blues" - Debuted 11-22-1952

Peak position # 19

Weeks charted - 2*














*Dean Martin - "Send Me The Pillow You Dream On" - Debuted 02-20-1965

Peak position # 22

Weeks charted - 9*














*Tony Bennett - "In The Middle Of An Island" - Debuted 08-05-1957

Peak position # 9

Weeks charted - 21*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Changing Partners" - Debuted 01-30-1954

Peak position # 13

Weeks charted - 2*














*Frank Sinatra - "I'm Walking Behind You" - Debuted 05-16-1953

Peak position # 7

Weeks charted - 10*














*Dean Martin - "(Remember Me) I'm The One Who Loves You" - Debuted 05-22-1965

Peak position # 32

Weeks charted - 7
*













*Tony Bennett - "Ca, C'est L'amour" - Debuted 11-18-1957

Peak position # 22

Weeks charted - 2*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Y'all Come" - Debuted 01-30-1954

Peak position # 20

Weeks charted - 3*














*Frank Sinatra - "I've Got The World On A String" - Debuted 07-04-1953

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 2*














*Dean Martin - "Houston" - Debuted 08-07-1965

Peak position # 21

Weeks charted - 9*














*Tony Bennett - "Young And Warm And Wonderful" - Debuted 06-23-1958

Peak position # 23

Weeks charted - 8*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Around The World" - Debuted 05-20-1957

Peak position # 25

Weeks charted - 31*














*Frank Sinatra - "From Here To Eternity" - Debuted 09-26-1953

Peak position # 15

Weeks charted - 2*














*Dean Martin - "I Will" - Debuted 10-30-1965

Peak position # 10

Weeks charted - 10*














*Tony Bennett - "Firefly" - Debuted 09-08-1958

Peak position # 20

Weeks charted - 13*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Silent Night" - Debuted 12-30-57

Peak position # 54

Weeks charted - 3*














*Frank Sinatra - "Young-At-Heart" - Debuted 02-13-1954

Peak position # 2

Weeks charted - 22*














*Dean Martin - "Somewhere There's A Someone" - Debuted 02-12-1966

Peak position # 32

Weeks charted - 8*














*Tony Bennett - "Smile" - Debuted 08-17-1959

Peak position # 73

Weeks charted - 6*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "How Lovely Is Christmas" - Debuted 12-30-1957

Peak position # 97

Weeks charted - 1*














*Frank Sinatra - "Don't Worry About Me" - Debuted 05-08-1954

Peak position # 17

Weeks charted - 6*














*Dean Martin - "Come Running Back" - Debuted 05-07-1966

Peak position # 35

Weeks charted - 7*














*Tony Bennett - "Climb Ev'ry Mountain" - Debuted 12-21- 1959

Peak position # 74

Weeks charted - 5*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby - "Adeste Fideles (Oh, Come, All Ye Faithful)" - Debuted 12-12-1960

Peak position # 45

Weeks charted - 3*














*Frank Sinatra - "Three Coins In The Fountain" - Debuted 05-29-1954

Peak position # 4

Weeks charted - 13*














*Dean Martin - "Million and One" - Debuted 07-23-1966

Peak position # 41

Weeks charted - 7*














*Tony Bennett - "I Left My Heart In San Francisco" - Debuted 08-11-1962

Peak position # 19

Weeks charted - 21*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing and Gary Crosby - "Moonlight Bay" - Debuted 04-21-1951

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 6*














*Frank Sinatra - "Learnin' The Blues" - Debuted 05-07-1955

Peak position # 1 - Weeks at Number One - 2

Weeks charted - 21*














*Dean Martin - "Nobody's Baby Again" - Debuted 10-08-1956

Peak position # 60

Weeks charted - 6*














*Tony Bennett - "I Will Live My Life For You" - Debuted 01-05-1963

Peak position # 85

Weeks charted - 8*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters - "Quicksilver" - Debuted 01-28-1950

Peak position # 6

Weeks charted - 17*














*Frank Sinatra - "Same Old Saturday Night" - Debuted 09-24-1955

Peak postion # 13

Weeks charted - 5*














*Dean Martin - "(Open Up The Door) Let The Good Times In" - Debuted 12-17-1966

Peak postion # 55

Weeks charted - 6*














*Tony Bennett - "I Wanna Be Around" - Debuted 01-12-1963

Peak position # 14

Weeks charted - 16*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby and The Buddy Cole Trio - "In A Little Spanish Town ('Twas On A Night Like This)"

- Debuted 04-07-1956

Peak position # 49

Weeks charted - 7*














*Frank Sinatra - "Love and Marriage" - Debuted 11-05-1955

Peak position # 5

Weeks charted - 17*














*Dean Martin - "Lay Some Happiness On Me" - Debuted 04-29-1967

Peak position # 55

Weeks charted - 5*














*Tony Bennett - "Good Life" - Debuted 05-11-1963

Peak position # 18

Weeks charted - 10*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing** Crosby and Frank Sinatra - "Well Did You Evah?" - Debuted 09-22-1956

Peak position # 92

Weeks charted - 2*














*Frank Sinatra - "(Love Is) The Tender Trap" - Debuted 12-10-1955

Peak position # 7

Weeks charted - 15*














*Dean Martin - "In The Chapel In The Moonlight" - Debuted 07-08-1967

Peak position # 25

Weeks charted - 7*














*Tony Bennett - "Spring In Manhattan" - Debuted 06-08-1963

Peak position # 92

Weeks charted - 2*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby and Grace Kelly - "True Love" - Debuted 09-08-1956

Peak position # 3

Weeks charted - 31*














*Frank Sinatra - "Flowers Mean Forgiveness" - Debuted 02-25-1956

Peak position # 21

Weeks charted - 13*














*Dean Martin - "Little Ole Wine Drinker, Me" - Debuted 08-19-1967

Peak position # 38

Weeks charted - 6*














*Tony Bennett - "This Is All I Ask" - Debuted 07-20-1963

Peak position # 70

Weeks charted - 7*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby & Grady Martin - "Till The End Of The World" - Debuted 08-02-1952

Peak position # 16

Weeks charted - 6*














*Frank Sinatra - "You'll Get Yours" - Debuted 03-03-1956

Peak position # 67

Weeks charted - 5*














*Dean Martin - "In The Misty Moonlight" - Debuted 12-02-1967

Peak position # 46

Weeks charted - 7*














*Tony Bennett - "True Blue Lou" - Debuted 07-27-1963

Peak position # 99

Weeks charted - 2*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bing Crosby and Jane Wyman - "In The Cool, Cool, Cool Of The Evening" - Debuted 08-04-1951

Peak position # 11

Weeks charted - 6*














*Frank Sinatra - "(How Little It Matters) How Little We Know" - Debuted 05-19-1956

Peak position # 13

Weeks charted - 14*














*Dean Martin - "You've Still Got A Place In My Heart" - Debuted 03-23-1968

Peak position # 60

Weeks charted - 7*














*Tony Bennett - "Don't Wait Too Long" - Debuted 10-12-1963

Peak position # 54

Weeks charted - 7*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Note - Videos chosen for this thread are now unavailable for about 99% of these selections as the curator of these songs (MusicProfessor78) has his account deleted at YouTube due to copyright infringement violations.

"The YouTube account associated with these videos has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement" which essentially makes this a dead thread and will thus no longer be maintained. 

Thanks for the views!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool thread! Like everybody I've been familiar with all four artists since I was a kid as they are all household names. I've probably purchased at least four thousand records in my life and never once considered buying one of theirs. I'm a child of the 70s so that foursome are a bunch of old timers. Sinatra and Crosby are the great singers of the four. I have no interest in Bennett or Martin. And for some strange reason I got the urge last week to buy some Sinatra material. I picked the Capitol Years 3 CD set and it's a beauty! I love it! It inspired me to purchase the Best Of The Columbia Years, and the Reprise Collection and I look forward to receiving them next week.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> Note - Videos chosen for this thread are now unavailable for about 99% of these selections as the curator of these songs (MusicProfessor78) has his account deleted at YouTube due to copyright infringement violations.
> 
> "The YouTube account associated with these videos has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement" which essentially makes this a dead thread and will thus no longer be maintained.
> 
> Thanks for the views!





starthrower said:


> Cool thread! Like everybody I've been familiar with all four artists since I was a kid as they are all household names. I've probably purchased at least four thousand records in my life and never once considered buying one of theirs. I'm a child of the 70s so that foursome are a bunch of old timers. Sinatra and Crosby are the great singers of the four. I have no interest in Bennett or Martin. And for some strange reason I got the urge last week to buy some Sinatra material. I picked the Capitol Years 3 CD set and it's a beauty! I love it! It inspired me to purchase the Best Of The Columbia Years, and the Reprise Collection and I look forward to receiving them next week.


Thank you for the kind words - they are greatly appreciated!

I was only about three-quarters through the charts for the four when the source that I was using had his account terminated and with that about 150 of the 160 songs or so simply disappeared.

I may try to recreate the thread using alternate recording sources but it may be rather difficult.

Sinatra is by far my favourite and I genuinely hope that you'll enjoy the "Best of the Columbia Years" which is a distillation of the original 12 disc set which came out in 1993 - it's a right beauty.

And this will make for a nice pairing with your Capitol years set - a great many of which never made it onto the Capitol albums.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Complete_Capitol_Singles_Collection

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgfedwNjcg7nSMwdLT3fPRRskI1sCM9L8

I think that you'll enjoy these also which almost but not quite represents the recordings that Sinatra did with Tommy Dorsey -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Song_Is_You_(Frank_Sinatra_album)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLc4NxDAjUWeD9nBZRTKxzLtbEIKnFvakt


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, Sinatra is the only one of the four I can really listen to. I'm not too keen on the boisterous brassy numbers that smack of Vegas, but Sinatra is great on the ballads and the high caliber material of the American songbook. I like it when he sings the blues as well. Normally I would listen to hardcore jazz vocalists, but I can listen to some of the better 50s era pop singers that sang good material. Rosemary Clooney, and Peggy Lee. For the guys other than Sinatra, I'm not too keen on the tin pan alley pop singers. I go for the jazz cats like Jon Hendricks, Eddie Jefferson, and my home town hero Mark Murphy.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I have this on CD, really. Winter Wonderland knocks me out. But I'm not going to play it now...










Love to see re-runs of the Dean Martin Show whenever I can...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Yeah, Sinatra is the only one of the four I can really listen to. I'm not too keen on the boisterous brassy numbers that smack of Vegas, but Sinatra is great on the ballads and the high caliber material of the American songbook. I like it when he sings the blues as well. Normally I would listen to hardcore jazz vocalists, but I can listen to some of the better 50s era pop singers that sang good material. Rosemary Clooney, and Peggy Lee. For the guys other than Sinatra, I'm not too keen on the tin pan alley pop singers. I go for the jazz cats like Jon Hendricks, Eddie Jefferson, and my home town hero Mark Murphy.


Give a listen to the albums Tony Bennett cut with Bill Evans (unless you don't care for Bill Evans).

As for Sinatra on Capitol, I bought the three disc set when it was released. It got high marks for sound quality. I'm not sure if it's been remastered (for better or worse). I must say that this is a case where (for Sinatra fans at least) the MoFi discs are worth every penny. I listened to my dad's original LPs as a child. When I grew up, I bought several of the discs, but the magic of his voice seemed lost - until I heard the Mobile Fidelity masterings.

Crosby has a great voice, but weaker material and arrangements. I recall enjoying Bing with a Beat.

I have no recordings of Dean Martin.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought a second hand copy of the 1990 Capitol set for under 2 dollars. It sounds good to me. I don't have the money to buy expensive audiophile editions. I don't doubt that a bit of the magic was lost, and that's due to the noise reduction technology. There are lots of Sinatra threads at the Hoffman forum for researching the best sounding editions of each release. I do love Bill Evans and I have quite a few albums, but not the Bennett stuff. Will give it a listen on YouTube.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I bought a second hand copy of the 1990 Capitol set for under 2 dollars. It sounds good to me. I don't have the money to buy expensive audiophile editions. I don't doubt that a bit of the magic was lost, and that's due to the noise reduction technology. There are lots of Sinatra threads at the Hoffman forum for researching the best sounding editions of each release. I do love Bill Evans and I have quite a few albums, but not the Bennett stuff. Will give it a listen on YouTube.


Understood. I spent a reasonable amount of time on the Hoffman forum and contributed my thoughts on Sinatra. Matt Lutthans. over there is one of the true experts on Sinatra recordings, and his personal web site is worth checking out. He has sample from may different masterings. Even on my built in laptop speakers, the improvement over earlier CD masterings is clear

Sinatra's Capitol albums, along with Ella Fitzgerald's Songbooks are some of the seminal music experiences of my youth. My dad played them all the time. He also played Bing Crosby, but not as much. A bit of Bennett, but no Dino.

(He also loved Al Jolson. Some of the album covers had him in blackface. Very confusing for a 6 year old.)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Somebody over there mentioned a single CD Capitol compilation without the noise reduction. I could always pick up a cheap used copy for comparison. My parents never were record collectors so I didn't have the benefit of hearing any classic recordings on vinyl. And I certainly didn't buy Sinatra albums as a teenager. I viewed that stuff as Vegas entertainment for people older than my parents. But later on I could appreciate Sinatra's talent and dedication to his craft. I always admired him as a man. I felt like he was a stand up guy with integrity.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The set that you have gets a lot of praise. I think there is single disc version as well. It's the mostly the 1990-2000s (Bob Norberg) remasters that get panned. 

I have a single disc compilation of the Reprise stuff. Those albums are more hit and miss.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It sounds pretty good on my stereo. Maybe not as sweet as the vinyl. But I'm not a Sinatra fanatic. I just enjoy having a broad selection of music in my collection. And it seems like each year I get the urge to explore a couple of great artists that I haven't previously gotten around to.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I bought a second hand copy of the 1990 Capitol set for under 2 dollars. It sounds good to me. I don't have the money to buy expensive audiophile editions. I don't doubt that a bit of the magic was lost, and that's due to the noise reduction technology. There are lots of Sinatra threads at the Hoffman forum for researching the best sounding editions of each release. I do love Bill Evans and I have quite a few albums, but not the Bennett stuff. Will give it a listen on YouTube.


I have the Sinatra Capitol collection and the first time I heard it I experienced three hours of total bliss. It was Sinatra so I thought it was very well mastered on CDs. Sinatra always had the finest arrangers and musicians, such as Nelson Riddle and Billy May. It was usually first class all the way.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There's really only one song on the whole set I don't like, so 74 out of 75 is pretty good! I don't know if I'll be as lucky with the Columbia and Reprise sets? But it wasn't a big investment. I bought used copies.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

jegreenwood said:


> The set that you have gets a lot of praise. I think there is single disc version as well. It's the mostly the 1990-2000s (Bob Norberg) remasters that get panned.
> 
> I have a single disc compilation of the Reprise stuff. Those albums are more hit and miss.


Yeah, I think I read that the Larry Walsh remasters are the better ones to obtain. That's the name on my set.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have several of the Walsh ones as well as the several Norbergs. I will say that the MoFi ones are even better. Worth it for me.

There are four artists whom I collect on MoFi (not everything but favorites): Sinatra, Dylan, The Band and Miles Davis. More by Miles than by the others.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If I may ask, where do you buy those editions? I don't like the 2 disc Last Waltz I have. It's too bright. Same for Little Feat's Waiting For Columbus.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> If I may ask, where do you buy those editions? I don't like the 2 disc Last Waltz I have. It's too bright. Same for Little Feat's Waiting For Columbus.


I don't have either of those on MoFi. I have the 2-disc Warner "Columbus," which I have read is not as well mastered as the prior, 1-disc, abridged release. For "Waltz," I have the 4-disc remixed "complete" set, the remixed DVD-A and the film on Blu-Ray. I do have the MoFi "Rock of Ages," which I prefer.

I buy from whichever online store has the best price. Many from ImportCDs. Sometimes from Acoustic Sounds or Amazon.

Matt Lutthans discusses MoFi's preferences regading treble on "Songs for Swingin' Lovers" here. Lots and lots of samples to compare. He also has high praise for the 3-disc Capitol set.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This is must-reading for anyone who wants to put Sinatra's James/Dorsey/Columbia/Capitol/ and Reprise recordings in perspective.

In the States one may be able to obtain a copy through their lending library or a used copy can be purchased for about 6 or 7 US dollars.

https://www.amazon.com/Sinatra-Song...ill+friedwald&qid=1559479083&s=gateway&sr=8-3

"Frank Sinatra was the greatest entertainer of his age, invigorating American popular song with innovative phrasing and a mastery of drama and emotion. Drawing upon interviews with hundreds of his collaborators as well as with "The Voice" himself, this book chronicles, critiques, and celebrates his five-decade career. Will Friedwald examines and evaluates all the classic and less familiar songs with the same astute, witty perceptions that earned him acclaim for his other books about jazz and pop singing. Now completely revised and updated, and including an authoritative discography and rare photos of recording sessions and performances, Sinatra! The Song Is You is an invaluable resource for enthusiasts and an unparalleled guide through Sinatra's vast musical legacy."

Editorial Reviews 
Review

"[This] is the most important book published about Frank Sinatra to date." -Terry Teachout, New York Times Book Review

"Friedwald is certainly the man for the job, with an encyclopedic knowledge of Sinatra's work and a superb gift for describing it. . . . Sinatra's career has provided the soundtrack for a good part of our [era]. And better than any previous writer, Friedwald helps to explain why." -Jazz Times

"Sinatra intersected with so many of America's leading songwriters, band leaders, arrangers, and instrumentalists that a thorough exploration of his music amounts to a huge slice of American pop history. This is what Friedwald has produced in Sinatra! The Song Is You. . . . [He] brings to his topic a potent mixture of historical knowledge, musical insight, and descriptive color. The book makes a compelling case for the preeminence of [Sinatra as] an artist. . . . One's appreciation for almost any Sinatra album, even the most egregious turkeys of his later years, will be enhanced by listening to them with the author's comments close at hand." -Stephen Holden, New York Times

"Musicians will appreciate the author's informed appraisals. . . . Many of the small details will fascinate Sinatra fans." -Choice

"Friedwald's book is the most important and complete documentary of popular American music. . . . It shows that Sinatra alone is the president of all the popular American singers." -Tony Bennett

"A man with unexcelled knowledge of American popular song, Friedwald looks intensively at the career of The Voice. . . . Along with the serious analysis there's a plentitude of great trivia. . . . This excellent volume is indispensible as a companion to Sinatra's recordings." -Cleveland Plain Dealer

"Perceptive, colorful, and prodigiously researched." -Publishers Weekly

"A stimulating guide to Sinatra as an artist." -Los Angeles Times

"Blithe, respectful, snappy, and smart, Friedwald catches the creative fire of the singer. . . . Forget all the tabloid headlines. This is the best book ever written about Sinatra's deepest secret: his craft." -Jay Cocks, Time

"Sure to delight true Sinatra fans." -Library Journal


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

On hold at the NYPL.

I looked up the author on Amazon. Checked out the contents of his book on the great jazz and pop vocal albums. Glad to see the Tony Bennett/Bill Evans album and "Bing with a Beat" made the list.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I think everyone is learning that it's a mistake to part with older CDs and buy remasters without first doing some research. I got burned on the Little Feat, and a few others. I didn't know about the Hoffman forum until a couple years ago. The brightness epidemic on new remasters is really annoying.

I may eventually pick up a couple of complete Sinatra Capitol albums. The 60th Anniversary edition of Only The Lonely, and In The Wee Small Hours are two I'm interested in hearing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try Abebooks for used copies of whatever. You can usually do a lot better that Amazon. I get a lot of books for 4-5 dollars or less plus free shipping.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

According to Steve Hoffman there are no great sounding editions on CD, but I went with Larry Walsh remaster.










This EMI edition is a 2-fer that also includes Songs For Young Lovers. It's supposed to be one of the better sounding CD editions.










I was itching for more since listening to the Capitol Years compilation.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> According to Steve Hoffman there are no great sounding editions on CD, but I went with Larry Walsh remaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a traditional twofer. It's two ten inch, 8 song albums merged onto a single disc. It was released that way as soon as 12 inch LPs became the norm. My dad had it in the mid 50s.

As for Wee Small Hours, take a look at the number of tracks. Walsh's mastering was used for two releases. I have the earlier one (1986), which omits one song. The album was re-released in 1991 with all 16 songs. Matt Lutthans complains about the added reverb on both.

In 2014, UMG issued a remastered version for download and on LP. Lutthans is generally pleased. I bought the download.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, Ive been reading several threads at the Hoffman forum. I'm not going to obsess endlessly over this stuff. I also plan on ordering the deluxe 60th Anniversary Only The Lonely. The comments are generally positive on this one. I got the EMI 2-fer for .89 cents, and a cheap used copy of Wee Small Hours. Hopefully my infatuation with Sinatra will still be on by the time I receive this stuff. I'm really enjoying The Capitol Years, especially the 3rd disc. It's a fantastic set for under 2 bucks.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I found it of great interest to know that Sinatra loved the classics. According to his daughter Nancy, he loved Puccini: Tosca, La Boheme, Madama Butterfly and Turandot. And Verdi: Rigoletto, Il Trovatore, La Traviata and of course, Aida. He felt he could learn from the vocal technique of operatic vocalists far more than he could learn from any of his popular music contemporaries. I believe he did because his diction and phrasing was just impeccable, in my opinion. His interest in the classics has been part of my interest in him over the years as a great vocalist and artist. He also loved great jazz artists such as Billie Holiday. I believe he attended some of The Three Tenor Concerts and was saluted by Pavarotti for being there. Some of the great artists have surprising backgrounds and Sinatra was undoubtedly one of them.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know about other phases of his recording career, but the Capitol albums contain superb material, and this combined with the quality of his singing is why I'm now collecting the CDs. I know a lot of these songs from listening to Mark Murphy for years. I love Mark because he would do everything from American Songbook to bebop, 60s & 70s modern jazz tunes, and great Brazilian songs. He was obviously a fan of Sinatra, and he was discovered by Sammy Davis in the 50s here in Syracuse.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

We had discussed creating a dedicated Sinatra thread and I've been giving it some thought as how best to proceed.

After thinking in terms of a career-wide thread e.g. "Frank Sinatra - "The Voice"" or "Ultimate Sinatra" I thought that it might be more productive to concentrate on one specific era at a time and naturally the Capitol years came up as that is the one that would generate the most interest...

And so I did the appropriate research to see if it's feasible to create a "Frank Sinatra - The Capitol Years" thread which would evaluate each of the albums and related singles that were released... Which sounds great... in theory...

I ran up against the same wall I did in this thread in which we would have to rely on third-party uploads each of which could disappear without a moment's notice due to copyright restrictions.

I spent a great deal of time on this particular thread only to log in one day and discover that approximately 90% of the links were dead. This kind of event is just heartbreaking after having done all of that work and while I wouldn't necessarily shy away from this project I'm more than leery of having to rely on uploads that are in continual danger of being deleted.

Any further thoughts or ideas?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Judging from this thread, I'm not sure how much interest there is for Sinatra at this forum? Sorry you lost all your links. You did a great job with all of those beautiful posts. For me personally, the Capitol albums are the most appealing. I'm getting a feeling for the different eras of Sinatra listening to the three compilations I purchased.

Listening to the Reprise Collection I can pretty quickly determine that I prefer the earliest years on the first disc. After that it's a bit patchy for my taste. I'm not familiar with the Columbia era as I have only listened to one disc of the compilation which is very low key and polite. I'm not sure if I can warm up to the pop music of the 40s? But I'm interested to hear how the music progresses as I go through the rest of the set.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

+1 for the Sinatra Capitol recordings. Nelson Riddle and Sinatra...genius. Riddle was applauded by the band after the first take of ' I've got You Under My Skin, which he wrote in a car on the way to L.A, having been called back because they where a song short for the album they'd just worked on. Imagine arranging so masterfully on a back seat!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

starthrower said:


> Judging from this thread, I'm not sure how much interest there is for Sinatra at this forum? Sorry you lost all your links. You did a great job with all of those beautiful posts. For me personally, the Capitol albums are the most appealing. I'm getting a feeling for the different eras of Sinatra listening to the three compilations I purchased.
> 
> Listening to the Reprise Collection I can pretty quickly determine that I prefer the earliest years on the first disc. After that it's a bit patchy for my taste. I'm not familiar with the Columbia era as I have only listened to one disc of the compilation which is very low key and polite. I'm not sure if I can warm up to the pop music of the 40s? But I'm interested to hear how the music progresses as I go through the rest of the set.


I could have almost predicted your response and your instincts are right on the money - you would probably be somewhat interested in the later Columbia period (the last year or so) but the dodgy song selection which quite frankly is just all over the place would drive you right up the wall with it's insipidity. While it is an interesting exercise to listen to the development of Sinatra's voice as he gradually edges away from "croon" to "saloon" I wouldn't recommend spending much time with the earlier Columbia material as well as the Dorsey and James recordings as you are not really temperamentally suited to that kind of vocal reticence and restraint as it appears you're drawn most to that ultra-confident persona that he mastered at that early fifties point in time. I don't think that you suffer foolishness too gladly and there is just too much of it in this latter Columbia period.

That Capitol period seems to be just the right fit for you based on what I've read and seen of your preferences and again I could have predicted that early Reprise would be of interest but the further you went into the catalog the lesser it would be.

This is generally and deservedly considered to be the worst recording that Sinatra ever made and while the rest of the later Columbia years do not quite approach this level of poor judgement in song selection there is still far too much dross and far too little silver -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The video won't play for me, but I read about that one. Is this one of those corny tunes under the baton of Mitch Miller? My feeling is that once Sinatra strays from the best of the Great American Songbook the music sinks into easy listening sentimentality. The Capitol Years was Sinatra at the top of his game at the right moment in history. After the British Invasion it wasn't the same. 

I never liked the Paul Anka, and Sondheim songs. Although the former received a moving performance from Sinatra, it's a bit too much drama for my taste. A welcome exception is the Jobim collaboration. I'm a huge fan of that material and Brazilian music in general. Jobim has so much charm and romance, and the characteristic Brazilian touch of melancholia that it's hard not to like.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

My only thought is to wonder what percentage of people participating in the thread use a streaming service.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

jegreenwood said:


> My only thought is to wonder what percentage of people participating in the thread use a streaming service.


Why do you ask? I don't use one.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Why do you ask? I don't use one.


Because people who do could find the songs on the service. Not a perfect solution I admit.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Either that or YouTube. There is plenty of Sinatra up there.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Mama Will Bark is a novelty song with Dagmar, a sexy TV personality in the early days of television. She was highly popular and in reality, quite intelligent and smart.






An eyeful of the stacked Dagmar:






The most fanatical fans of Sinatra were as interested in his life as much as his music if they were of his generation and grew up with him. Of course, no one was going to tell him what to do and he had connections with the underworld. Here's a takeoff on that when he was roasted by Charlie Callas in Vegas:






According to gorgeous Angie Dickinson, she had a 20-year love affair with Sinatra and almost married him.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm going spend more time getting into the Columbia Years 4 disc set. This is the most attractively designed package of the three major compilations. From the iconic cover photo to the wonderful photography and essays, it's a classy package. And looking at the track lists, each disc is loaded with timeless classics. 

I was a bit disappointed with the layout and design of the Reprise Collection. It's awfully generic and businesslike with the plain black & white. And the print is too small. It shouldn't have been an issue with the long box. Black & White can be very attractive when it's done artistically with some imagination, but this looks rather pedestrian.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> I found it of great interest to know that Sinatra loved the classics. According to his daughter Nancy, he loved Puccini: Tosca, La Boheme, Madama Butterfly and Turandot. And Verdi: Rigoletto, Il Trovatore, La Traviata and of course, Aida. He felt he could learn from the vocal technique of operatic vocalists far more than he could learn from any of his popular music contemporaries. I believe he did because his diction and phrasing was just impeccable, in my opinion. His interest in the classics has been part of my interest in him over the years as a great vocalist and artist. He also loved great jazz artists such as Billie Holiday. I believe he attended some of The Three Tenor Concerts and was saluted by Pavarotti for being there. Some of the great artists have surprising backgrounds and Sinatra was undoubtedly one of them.


Absolutely Larkenfield. His breathing allowed for longer phrases if I'm not mistaken and his tuning was of course, fantastic. His rhythmic delivery was a natural conversational style that just well..swung. Streisand springs to mind as another who could sing long breathless phrases.
Have you heard about Joey Bishop's quip as Marylin Monroe walked into the room at a ratpack gig in Vegas? He was on stage and immediately lost the audience as she sauntered in so he said " I thought I told you to stay in the car"...priceless. (sorry for the digression Mollie).


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

mikeh375 said:


> (sorry for the digression Mollie).


Nothing to be sorry about - the thread as originally created and intended is essentially dead and thus no longer maintained by me and so it's fair game and thus wide open for whatever subject matter that others may find of interest - knock yourselves out - 

22. He was a notorious neat freak and germaphobe

Sinatra showered several times a day and obsessively shaved, brushed his teeth and gargled with mouthwash. He also constantly doused himself with lavender water in to mask the familiar morning-after scent of cigarettes and whiskey.

https://www.maxim.com/entertainment/25-wild-frank-sinatra-facts-his-100th-birthday-2015-12


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

are you sure he didn't douse himself in whisky?
He had quite a temper too by all accounts but totally offset by his generosity to friends and charity as I see it.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Either that or YouTube. There is plenty of Sinatra up there.


I thought Mollie John said that most of the links in this thread were taken down.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Do an online search for 'Frank Sinatra complete albums' and there's an abundance. What a voice and irrepressible personality he had. But the luscious Ava Gardner broke his heart, so he didn't get everything, but his crushing heartbreak made his singing even better. Later, here's Sinatra's campaign song for John F. Kennedy, who was running for the presidency:






PS. For those who have forgotten history, Kennedy happened to win the election. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The big record companies license material to YouTube. There's a lot of Sinatra up there for anybody who wants to explore the music.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> I thought Mollie John said that most of the links in this thread were taken down.


At least 90% of the videos attached to the posts from start to finish have been deleted by YouTube which revoked the account of "MusicProfessor78" who uploaded a world-class assortment of popular music tunes - all of them with crystal clear audio.

Post after post after post lacks video content as it has been deleted and all that is left are nice graphics and chart information which isn't of much use without the accompanying audio tracks.

I've been doing further research and this may actually be workable as "Sinatra Family Enterprises" is uploading videos using two separate names - "Frank Sinatra" and "Sinatra Albums" which is news to me as previously only the "Frank Sinatra" account was the authorized distributor but if "Sinatra Albums" is a subsidiary then the licenses are authorized and thus useable here on the forum.

I'll do the further research to see if the Capitol albums are available and we can take it from there.

Most seem available - one which isn't is "Where Are You?" - the only copy available is an unauthorized third-party upload -


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> Do an online search for 'Frank Sinatra complete albums' and there's an abundance. What a voice and irrepressible personality he had. But the luscious Ava Gardner broke his heart, so he didn't get everything, but his crushing heartbreak made his singing even better. Later, here's Sinatra's campaign song for John F. Kennedy, who was running for the presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was uploaded by "Max Power" an unauthorized third-party uploader who posted this without obtaining the proper clearance.

Same thing with many of the "Complete Album" listings - take a look at the name of the uploader - if it says anything other than "Frank Sinatra" or "Sinatra Albums" then it's not authorized and subject to being removed if "Sinatra Family Enterprises" requests that YouTube do so.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The complete Capitol singles, and complete Columbia recordings are up legally.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


> The complete Capitol singles, and complete Columbia recordings are up legally.


Can you provide links?

Actually, the Columbia recordings may be out of copyright in some jurisdictions.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You can click on these links to listen to the other tracks. I'm assuming the uploads "Frank Sinatra" with the hat logo are official as they state provided by Universal Music Group.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Another official upload.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

I think we may have hit the jackpot with this one -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3Ev5pKYGbZsukqeWLLshqEdWU2O3Se21

"Concepts is a 1992 sixteen-disc box set compilation of the U.S. singer Frank Sinatra. 
This sixteen CD set was the first major compilation from an entire era of Sinatra's career. *This particular set contains every studio album from years with Capitol Records.* It also includes the instrumental album Frank Sinatra Conducts Tone Poems of Color, which was new to compact disc with this set. However, it does not include any singles compilations or soundtracks Sinatra released on the label."

This list combined with the Capitol Singles box make up the entire Sinatra - Capitol Years catalog.

We can do a thread provided there's enough interest to merit the time that would be required to maintain the thread.

I would suggest working chronologically starting with the first album and then interspersing the singles based on their release date amongst the albums.

Perhaps a thread in which two or three selections are posted each day thus giving everyone a chance to comment on each. There's enough backstory information on the web to set up each selection as far as recording information is concerned.

Two songs a day would work out to about an album a week for 15 weeks or so.

Any further thoughts are welcomed...

It would be called - "Frank Sinatra - The Capitol Years"

or "Frankie Goes to Hollywood"... wait... scratch that one... :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm in ...............


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mollie John said:


> I think we may have hit the jackpot with this one -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3Ev5pKYGbZsukqeWLLshqEdWU2O3Se21
> 
> ...


This was the discount box with the bad mastering. But fine for youtube listening, although there are some unauthorized uploads mixed in. Thank heaven for the Hoffman forum so we don't have to rely on clueless Amazon reviewers.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

starthrower said:


> This was the discount box with the bad mastering. But fine for youtube listening, although there are some unauthorized uploads mixed in. Thank heaven for the Hoffman forum so we don't have to rely on clueless Amazon reviewers.


The Concepts box was indeed badly mastered but we would only be relying on that for missing 3 of 15 authorized albums and as you pointed out the YouTube tracks will be more than adequate for the thread.

And so the thread concept has been created, all the albums and singles are available, cover art work and relevant photos are available, there's enough backstory available on the majority of selections... everything that I need except for a detailed chronological discography which would accurately place the recording and releases in order.

I need to find a source that will provide necessary information such as the number and names of the singles which were released before the first album; which singles were released between the first and second or the seventh and eighth, etc.

I'll find the answer somewhere - I just need some time to do so... I have half a dozen "Sinatra chronology" web pages bookmarked but they all lack the kind of specific release information I require to place the songs in order.

We have time as I have both work projects and family health matters to deal with that are taking priority at the moment.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Not a Billboard single but it's Dean at his charming best... with Caterina Valente:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mollie John said:


> The Concepts box was indeed badly mastered but we would only be relying on that for missing 3 of 15 authorized albums and as you pointed out the YouTube tracks will be more than adequate for the thread.
> 
> And so the thread concept has been created, all the albums and singles are available, cover art work and relevant photos are available, there's enough backstory available on the majority of selections... everything that I need except for a detailed chronological discography which would accurately place the recording and releases in order.
> 
> ...


Hoping issues are resolved and work goes well.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Mollie John said:


> The Concepts box was indeed badly mastered but we would only be relying on that for missing 3 of 15 authorized albums and as you pointed out the YouTube tracks will be more than adequate for the thread.
> 
> And so the thread concept has been created, all the albums and singles are available, cover art work and relevant photos are available, there's enough backstory available on the majority of selections... everything that I need except for a detailed chronological discography which would accurately place the recording and releases in order.
> 
> ...





jegreenwood said:


> Hoping issues are resolved and work goes well.


Thank you for your kind wishes - they're greatly appreciated... The work issues are pretty irrelevant compared to the family health issues as work just requires work but I can't solve the family health issues despite however much work I do...

Anyway... I think that the solution to the need for a chronology lies in my creating it myself. It's odd that one doesn't exist for Sinatra as there are first-rate ones for both Elvis and the Beatles. I can use the six different partial chronologies to create a master that I can work off of each day. The daily posting isn't the issue as it's quite straightforward to post 2 to 4 tunes with photos and backstory provided that I have the ability to draw that information from only one or two sources - the difficult part is the lack of a master chronology as yesterday I spent an hour just trying to place 4 singles amongst the first two albums.

In '92 when Capitol released the "Concepts" box they wanted to fill the discs up with extraneous material - A and B sides of singles which never made the albums - and so they padded each disc with material that was completely irrelevant to the disc itself. Sinatra created that idea of the "concept album" and each album is intended to stand on its own and the singles were released as a way to keep interest in the catalog and to generate sales. There's no real connection between most of the singles and the albums themselves - Sinatra would enter the studio, do 2 to 4 tracks, and walk out - they would be released when new product was needed.

In '92 Capitol tried to fill up the newly issued CDs with bonus material and thus placed the singles (A and B sides) onto the discs even though there was no real connection between the two and thus you have singles cut in '54 and '55 being added to LPs that were released in '61 and '62.

I can create a chronology that should be fairly accurate but some of the releases are going to be "approximate". The thread is a workable idea provided that I can access that master chronology list which needs to be created by me so that I can log on and just bang out the tunes each day in 10 or 15 minutes once the thread is up and running.

An album plus singles a week is a decent amount of time to allow everyone to listen to the tunes and to then comment. The goal is to reach a wider audience for the material and I think that people will be more inclined to listen for 5 or 6 minutes at a time rather than 10 plus and so that idea of doing 2 to 3 tunes a day is the most viable.

I'll provide updates on the master chronology...

MJ


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I assume you've seen these:

https://sinatrafamily.com/single-list/index.php
https://sinatrafamily.com/album-list/index.php
https://sinatrafamily.com/ep-list/index.php
https://sinatrafamily.com/session/index.php

The last one has recording dates but not specific release dates, just years.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes, I have but thank you for supplying them on the off chance that I hadn't... These are variations of the lists that I have and while they are informative they lack the specific information that I need. An example would be the 4 singles released in 1953, the 7 singles released in 1954 and reconciling them with the two albums in 1954.

One source says that two singles were released before the first LP...

A second source says that four singles were released before the first LP...

One source says that two singles preceded the first LP and that four singles were released before the second LP was released and five after that before the third LP was issued.

A second source says that four singles preceded the first LP, 3 singles were released before the second LP, and four after that before the third LP was issued.

And this goes on and on and on for the next twelve albums...

I can reconcile the dates using the multiple sources and then compile my own master chronology list which will allow me to just log in, pop in the videos and the backstory, and exit without spending half the day here. All I need is the chance to start working on the list and this can work out - I don't even need to finish - I just need to establish a timeline that will give me enough lead time for each day's post.

This Sinatra recording info is all over the place - what a bloody awful mess - and I still can't believe that someone somewhere didn't list the releases in chronological order. 

It's not particularly difficult - just time consuming - and if I'm going to do it I'll want to do it properly. I need to see if I can actually reconcile these releases but it can be difficult when singles precede the release of the albums and also coincide with the release of albums and is repeated 15 more times.

Edit: The problems listed above are no longer problems due to uncovering an amazingly well-hidden and until now obscure website which provided the information that I was looking for.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

I found exactly what I was looking for -month and year listings for every Capitol single released. 

I can now match them up with the release date of the albums and a true chronological survey of the Capitol years can be created.

I now have to figure out exactly when I'm going to have the time to actually do this without the addition of a 25th hour - 

MJ


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was watching an old Carson show from 1976 with Sinatra as guest. Johnny asked Frank what he listened to when getting romantic with his woman? Frank answered Daphnis et Chloe, and the Sunken Catherdral. Pretty hip listener he was.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I was watching an old Carson show from 1976 with Sinatra as guest. Johnny asked Frank what he listened to when getting romantic with his woman? Frank answered Daphnis et Chloe, and the Sunken Catherdral. Pretty hip listener he was.


 And when Daphnis and Chloe want to relax, they listen to Sinatra.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

So Mollie, where are we going from here?


----------

